# Craftsman 536.90510 Manual/Specs?



## chillman88 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey all,

I have a Craftsman 536.90510 and I'm looking for either a owner/service manual or someone who knows the proper procedure for adjusting the drive linkage. I had to take it apart and I didn't get it back together properly. It will go forward and backwards, but it won't go into neutral anymore.

Also wondering if anyone knows how old these are? I saw somewhere that they were made in the 70's?

Almost everything is discontinued or superseded at the sears parts site.

Anyone know what oil to use in the auger gearbox? I heard 30wt non-detergent somewhere...

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Craftsman isn't helpful when it comes to age. Usually the best you can do is hope it's the original engine and take the engine numbers and see what year the engine is.


----------



## chillman88 (Feb 14, 2015)

One of my main concerns is adjusting the drive linkage. The engine manual won't help there, but I appreciate the suggestion. I'll try that and see if I can get it to run.

I'm having a hard time getting the darn thing to start, I'm tempted to just replace the motor anyways!

I do find it weird though that some model numbers "smaller" than mine go to snowblowers that are only a couple years old! Mine is definitely more than a couple years old!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

" Also wondering if anyone knows how old these are? I saw somewhere that they were made in the 70's? "

I was replying to this part of your question. I understand the engine manual won't have information about the snow blower itself that's way it wasn't suggested. Using the engine numbers to try and get a close idea of what year machine you have is what I said in the reply.

I did try to find info on your machine but I couldn't find a source for a manual for your model number.


----------



## chillman88 (Feb 14, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> " Also wondering if anyone knows how old these are? I saw somewhere that they were made in the 70's? "
> 
> I was replying to this part of your question. I understand the engine manual won't have information about the snow blower itself that's way it wasn't suggested. Using the engine numbers to try and get a close idea of what year machine you have is what I said in the reply.


Ahh... Gotcha. Thanks.




Kiss4aFrog said:


> I did try to find info on your machine but I couldn't find a source for a manual for your model number.


Yeah you and me both! Ususally I can come up with SOMETHING! Thanks for trying though!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

chillman88 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a Craftsman 536.90510 and I'm looking for either a owner/service manual or someone who knows the proper procedure for adjusting the drive linkage. I had to take it apart and I didn't get it back together properly. It will go forward and backwards, but it won't go into neutral anymore.


 I've got one for a 536.90515, might be close enough. Shoot me your email and I'll send it along.


----------



## chillman88 (Feb 14, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> I've got one for a 536.90515, might be close enough. Shoot me your email and I'll send it along.


PM Sent, Thanks!


----------



## chillman88 (Feb 14, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> I've got one for a 536.90515, might be close enough. Shoot me your email and I'll send it along.


Updating the thread, this manual looks exactly like my model and will work perfect. If anyone else needs a copy of this in the future let me know!

In case anyone is reading this to help them, the manual says 5w-20 for the crankcase (it says you can use 5w-30)

It also says the auger gearbox takes SAE-30

Thanks!


----------



## delorian (Jan 24, 2018)

I realize this is an old string but I'm trying to work on a 536 90510 as well with several issues. Would love a manual!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

delorian said:


> I realize this is an old string but I'm trying to work on a 536 90510 as well with several issues. Would love a manual!



Shoot me a PM with your email address and I can send the pdf. If you start a thread with your issues, may be able to help you with your issues the manual doesn't cover. I will pass along one tip now, relating to the friction disc. You can't find a replacement as they're no longer available but all is not lost. I don't remember the part number but I found one for a Toro that had the right overall characteristics. It did require a little drilling and lathe work to make it fit. You have to open up the center hole a little on the lathe and redrill the holes for mounting but it will work.


----------



## mikead98 (Jul 21, 2020)

HCBPH said:


> Shoot me a PM with your email address and I can send the pdf. If you start a thread with your issues, may be able to help you with your issues the manual doesn't cover. I will pass along one tip now, relating to the friction disc. You can't find a replacement as they're no longer available but all is not lost. I don't remember the part number but I found one for a Toro that had the right overall characteristics. It did require a little drilling and lathe work to make it fit. You have to open up the center hole a little on the lathe and redrill the holes for mounting but it will work.


----------



## mikead98 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi I need a manual for Craftsman snowblower # 536.90510 E02 my email is [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Mikead98

It would make more sense to just shoot HCBPH a PM as he requested. He's more likely to see it in his in box rather than a year and a half dead thread.

.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I sent off one that might be close but I did not have that exact manual, so we'll have to wait for feedback on whether it's close enough or not.


----------

